# Kick Back Saftey



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Jock I just viewed a post on one of our member getting slam by a board which resulted in a rather unfortunate injury which could have been more serious. Kick Back is a serious issue and should not be taken likely. After market products are available and should be view for you safety and the safety of other who might be in the shop while your working. Understanding the cause of a kick back is really basic. It just like throwing a Frisbee if the board tail away from the fence the teeth on the backside of the blade grabs hold and well you know the rest. http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2005067/29397/micro-jig-18-kerf-steelpro-mj-splitter-kit-blue.aspx Also I have this one on my unisaw it called the shark guard….http://www.thesharkguard.com/1videos.php Hope you take a look at the shark guard video also it a great safety product. Trust me on this the Shark Guard is way cheaper than a trip to the E.R…. Take care …BC


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Frizzby…..........
I had a freeby ….....ONCE!
Bill


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually it's Frisbee, the original flying disk (according to Wikipedia)


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Correction(s) made, just don't get hit by one…BC


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

OOOPS! Back to spelling class, but I still had a freeby.
Bill


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for looking out for us Wilson. Periodic reminders are helpful. Any one of us can become complacent regarding shop safety. As you reference above, adequate safety features go a long way in preventing accidents.


----------

